# [EVDL] Great upgrade on a Citicar/Commutacar by Dale Wendorff



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://www.econogics.com/ev/DaleW/DaleW-CCar.htm

Dale Wendorff did a totally great upgrade on a Citicar. Details and 
pictures are at the above link.

Gail

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

